# Barcelona



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any recommendations for Barcelona? I'm going there for a long weekend. The last topic is a few years old.


----------



## Caribbean (Nov 16, 2018)

-Nomad

-Hidden café

-Slowmov


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I always go to Satan's coffee, it's great, really nice dude that runs it (not Satan).

https://satanscoffee.com/


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Satan's is great. Great in casa bonay also for drinks and food.


----------

